# 4 toed jerboa



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Is anyone keeping/breeding 4 toed jerboa _Jaculus_ _Allactaga tetradactyla_ ?

Or any other jerboa species other than lessers/greaters?

I'd really appreciate any info on their care and availablilty... 

Ta muchly : victory:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Are jerboas them kangaroo rat things?

Heres a care sheet: Greater Jerboa


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

They look similar but are different to 'roo rats. 
Thanks for the sheet but I'm looking for info on 4 toed jerboas specifically.
Cheers


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

are thay a kind if desert rat like the gerbel???


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Here you go 

Four Toed Jerboa


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you kind sir! :2thumb:


----------

